# Trek Crockett 5



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a winter bike for road and trail riding when it is very windy out. Decided to go with a cyclocross bike. I have had great success with other Trek bikes and test road the Crockett and liked the fit and the way it handled. Please share your thoughts if you own and ride one. I think they only came to market in August 2013.  Thanks.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Our shop just got one in, its a great bike and would be ok for light trail. If you're on trails more suited for mountain bikes then you'll have to ride slower. The bike might handle a tad more like a road bike than the Ion since they dropped the BB height on the crockett. Been wanting one but my size is not available yet.


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

ejprez said:


> Our shop just got one in, its a great bike and would be ok for light trail. If you're on trails more suited for mountain bikes then you'll have to ride slower. The bike might handle a tad more like a road bike than the Ion since they dropped the BB height on the crockett. Been wanting one but my size is not available yet.


Thanks for replying. I decided to take a shot and ordered one that I will be able to pick up this Saturday. My LBS told me that Trek is really trying to get into the cyclocross arena and that this bike will get them noticed. I hope so. After I put a few hundred miles on it I'll share my experience with a review.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Have you been able to lok inside the frame at all? The reason I ask is the Crockett is one of the few ALu frames I have seen that looks like you might be able do a decent Di2 internal install on with out drilling. It lack the holes for the front derailleur and the batter but it appears to have vent holes at back of the chain stays and outlets under the BB that might serve to run cables through.

I have not been able to see one in person.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Think di2 would he possible without really any major issue.


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

32and3cross said:


> Have you been able to lok inside the frame at all? The reason I ask is the Crockett is one of the few ALu frames I have seen that looks like you might be able do a decent Di2 internal install on with out drilling. It lack the holes for the front derailleur and the batter but it appears to have vent holes at back of the chain stays and outlets under the BB that might serve to run cables through.
> 
> I have not been able to see one in person.


Most of the cable routing is interior so I don't understand your question?


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

rmisk said:


> I'm looking to buy a winter bike for road and trail riding when it is very windy out. Decided to go with a cyclocross bike. I have had great success with other Trek bikes and test road the Crockett and liked the fit and the way it handled. Please share your thoughts if you own and ride one. I think they only came to market in August 2013.  Thanks.


Picked up my Trek Crockett 5 this afternoon. First ride was awesome. The bike can really move on the road and handles great off road. I'll add comments and I discover more about the bikes capabilities.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, sponsorship and advertising really do work! The words "Trek" and "cyclocross" have hardly been uttered in the same sentence until Nys announced his new sponsor, but now suddenly they're legit, and we can totally forget all the other stuff they did for that guy who we don't talk about anymore, or all the companies they drove into the ground. I think I'll sell my bike and buy a Crockofshit, I mean Crockett as well!


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> Wow, sponsorship and advertising really do work! The words "Trek" and "cyclocross" have hardly been uttered in the same sentence until Nys announced his new sponsor, but now suddenly they're legit, and we can totally forget all the other stuff they did for that guy who we don't talk about anymore, or all the companies they drove into the ground. I think I'll sell my bike and buy a Crockofshit, I mean Crockett as well!


WOW! Looks like alcohol and lack of sleep make for an angry boy! I guess it is better for you to be angry and vent here then road rage but am sure we get both from you. Perhaps you should sell your current ride and use the proceeds to get help with your issues.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Sep 12, 2010)

rmisk said:


> WOW! Looks like alcohol and lack of sleep make for an angry boy! I guess it is better for you to be angry and vent here then road rage but am sure we get both from you. Perhaps you should sell your current ride and use the proceeds to get help with your issues.


I attack a terrible bike company and you attack me. Who has the issues?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> Wow, sponsorship and advertising really do work! l


Ya' think? They also sponsor that lady who rides pretty well. What's her name?

It's really too bad that a when major American company decides to support a tiny, obscure discipline and some hater comes out and bashes them for it..


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

davidka said:


> Ya' think? They also sponsor that lady who rides pretty well. What's her name?
> 
> It's really too bad that a when major American company decides to support a tiny, obscure discipline and some hater comes out and bashes them for it..


Tiny and obscure? Perhaps in the backwater of the USA. In Belgium I think they'd disagree with you.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Sep 12, 2010)

davidka said:


> Ya' think? They also sponsor that lady who rides pretty well. What's her name?
> 
> It's really too bad that a when major American company decides to support a tiny, obscure discipline and some hater comes out and bashes them for it..


Oh yes, how nobel of Trek to promote the sport! Sponsoring two of the best known riders doesn't have anything to do with attempting to buy their way into legitimacy in a growing bicycle market, it's because they care.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Ride them or not, your choice. Be swayed by the marketing, or not, again your choice. When has paying the best riders to ride/endorse your stuff ever been *not* the case. Anything that helps riders make a living is OK with me. The model will not be successful if the bikes don't work as advertised.


----------



## fatcitywicked (Oct 19, 2004)

Trek has driven a few brands into the ground, but name me a large american bicycle company that stills produces some bikes in the US of A. By the way I like the crockett except the sloping top tube.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah Trek has killed off some brands, like the ones they owned, although I will say the Lemond brand sure did not get a fair shake cause of the whole LA vs Lemond thing, yada yada yada. I don't know what other small companies they doomed. If it wasn't Trek that did what it did to grow and be successful it would of easily been another. Could of easily been specialized or giant, etc etc. They do at least make 2 models in the US. Their Carbon wheels are made here and the carbon rims are actually made in Indiana by you know who the big Z :thumbsup:

From the sounds of it any bike company under a euro pro team has sponsored a rider that doped. Also every company wants to sponsor a top rider to gain recognition for their product. Not exactly fair to demonize trek, by the same thought process shimano should be seen in the same light since they sponsored LA for his tour wins, also Giro, Oakley, and even the post office


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Sizzle-Chest said:


> Wow, sponsorship and advertising really do work! The words "Trek" and "cyclocross" have hardly been uttered in the same sentence until Nys announced his new sponsor, but now suddenly they're legit, and we can totally forget all the other stuff they did for that guy who we don't talk about anymore, or all the companies they drove into the ground. I think I'll sell my bike and buy a Crockofshit, I mean Crockett as well!


I think you need to read the OP post before going off and Trek hating. Let me re-cap for you real quick (important notes in *bold*):

I'm looking to buy a *winter bike* for *road and trail riding* when it is very windy out. *Decided to go with a cyclocross bike*. I have had *great success with other Trek bikes* and test road the Crockett.

No where does the OP talk about Trek being a legit Cross bike or even mention racing cross. Way to crush someones excitement of getting a new bike by being a d**k.


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

Second ride today was really fun. Rode ~26 miles primarily on road but couldn't resist going on a few trails. The bikes truly rides like a road bike (a little slower than my Carbon Madone) smooth and stable on and off road. The Shimano 105 components shift very nicely. I upgraded the saddle to Fizik Ailante sp. Can't wait to ride some more.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

To answer you question, electronic shifter run internally will not be entirely served by frame set up for mechanical shifter even its completely internally cabled (which the crockett is not the rear deraillure housing runs along the chain stay) most frames not intended for a Di2 install lack the exits for the front deriallure wire and the battery. 

Looking at the crockett is appears that the chain stay has a vent port at the drop out that might be big enough to allow a Di2 wire through and the exits for the cables under the BB could be made to do for the wires there. It would not be a perfect internal install but it was enough for me to be intrigued.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

rmisk said:


> Second ride today was really fun. Rode ~26 miles primarily on road but couldn't resist going on a few trails. The bikes truly rides like a road bike (a little slower than my Carbon Madone) smooth and stable on and off road. The Shimano 105 components shift very nicely. I upgraded the saddle to Fizik Ailante sp. Can't wait to ride some more.


good to hear your positive impressions. I have a frame on order and can't wait to try it. can you post a full photo?


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I test rode the same model around the shop. The tektro brakes are pretty impressive and stop great, albeit in the dry controlled climate of indoors. But was able to easily able to do a nose stand with the front brake, which is a lot harder with my EuroX's


----------



## rmisk (Oct 24, 2013)

*My new bike*

Love my new winter bike (still love my 2011 madone 5.2 more. its a rocket) it is a great ride. 32cm tires are hardy but still pretty quick. Picked it up November 16th and have logged ~100 miles (I'm sure I'll get comments that I haven't ridden it enough) so far. FUN. NO COMPLAINTS. WOULD BUY AGAIN.


----------

